# Configuration audio et MIDI



## werfff (10 Décembre 2009)

*Bonjour à tous,


je viens ici car j'ai un petit soucis avec Configuration audio et MIDI.
En effet, j'ai Snow Leopard et je remarque que Configuration audio et MIDI à
complètement changé. 

http://idata.over-blog.com/2/51/17/06/bordel/midi.png


Du coup mon clavier midi avec lequel je fais de la musique
n'apparait pas, et donc ne peut pas être configurer comme avant....

Il est important de préciser que le programme que j'utilise "LOGIC" reconnait
parfaitement mon clavier midi, mais il n'arrive pas je pense.. à faire la liaison ...



Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée ?
merci d'avance.




*


----------



## pascalformac (11 Décembre 2009)

bonjour

c'est pas très clair
preciser  ton souci

en gros : t'es paumé avec configuration audio midi snow?
ou
plutot " avant ca marchait et là ca marche plus"?

 si c'est ca preciser avant quoi

changement d'OS?
maj d'OS?
d'appli?

changement de perpihérique?

A faire
préciser

créer une session ( preferences systeme /compte)
et  tester sur session2


----------



## werfff (11 Décembre 2009)

Oui exactement, je ne comprend pas le nouveau configuration audio midi.

J'avais un Mac qui n'avait pas SNOW LEOPARD et là j'ai acheter un nouveau mac
et le configuration audio et MIDI à changer  complètement . 

Mon clavier midi n'apparait pas dans les settings avant il apparaissait.

Mon clavier n'apparait pas, alors qu'avant je pouvais selectionner dans les préférences
d'utiliser mon clavier.

Je suis paumé avec cette nouvelle config, j'aimerais savoir comment faire apparaitre mon
clavier dans les settings...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Décembre 2009)

là je passe ( pas de SL)


----------



## houlala63 (11 Décembre 2009)

Essaye avec soundsource


----------



## werfff (12 Décembre 2009)

Ok, mais personne ne peut m'expliquer comment utiliser la nouvelle interface de Configuration AUDIO et MIDI ?? Parce que je comprends pas, avant tout allait bien mais maintenant sous Snow Léopard ça à changé et mon clavier midi n'apparait plus...

Faut-il que je le crée ?
Si oui comment


----------



## houlala63 (12 Décembre 2009)

avec le petit plus en bas a gauche (la croix)


----------



## werfff (14 Décembre 2009)

Oui oui, pou ça c'est ok. C'est la suite qui se complique..
Est-ce que je dois cliquer dessus pour "utiliser ce périférique pour entrée audio"
?? On peut cocher "Microphone intégré" "Entrée intégré" qu'est que je coches ??

C'est cette partie que je ne comprends pas..
J'ai tout essayé mais rien ne marche.


----------



## werfff (6 Janvier 2010)

alors voici en image mon problème :


http://sd-1.archive-host.com/membres/images/93597081449234652/bugprimus.png

dans Configuration audio et MIDI dans la partie MIDI  il y a mon clavier qui se nomme "primus a25"
mais pas dans la partie audio donc je ne peux pas le selectionner.....


----------

